# My first post... Found these at construction site in Sandusky Ohio.



## MEDIC-372 (Apr 11, 2020)

I found these at a construction site in City of Sandusky Ohio.

From Left to Right.
Mrs WINSLOW'S SOOTHING SYRUP
Mrs WINSLOW'S SOOTHING SYRUP
AYER'S AGUE CURE
Unmarked
Unmarked






Note...The blue tape on the bottom of the bottles are just small notes to me regarding date and location of the find.


----------



## yacorie (Apr 11, 2020)

I’d be back there poking around


----------



## bottlecrazy (Apr 11, 2020)

I'll bet you will!  Nice finds.  Could you please post a picture of the bases of the bottles, particularly the first one?


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 11, 2020)

Common but look to be from late 1800's so well over 100 years old. Might be some better stuff there to find. Welcome to the site. LEON.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 11, 2020)

Great finds and welcome.


----------



## martyfoley (Apr 11, 2020)

Welcome!  Nice finds, stay safe.


----------



## TrashPanda (Apr 11, 2020)

That is a fantastic location to keep looking! Awesome finds. Welcome to the forum


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 11, 2020)

The three on the left look quite old to me, that Ayer's has quite the applied lip!  I'd be interested to see the bases as well, looks to me like they could be pontilled.  Looks like you're onto a pretty good site.


----------



## glassdigger50 (Apr 12, 2020)

Let's see the bottoms.The winslows & ayers look pontil to me.


----------



## MEDIC-372 (Apr 12, 2020)

As requested... the bottoms plus a little more.


----------



## MEDIC-372 (Apr 12, 2020)

Thank you all for looking.  The site is no longer available for me to dig in.  I only had a very short window to dig there.  While inspecting the site I noticed a some  broken (old bottle glass) in one little area.  It took me a few days to get permission to dig / look around.  I focused on the area where i found the most broken glass and started to dig.  There was what appeared to be a bricked in square pit about 3 to 4 feet deep and that is where I found these bottles. 

I've been collecting since I was a kid...probably in the area of 50 yrs.

Here's the first bottle that I found as a kid in early 1970's...


----------



## sandchip (Apr 12, 2020)

Not spotting any obvious pontil marks, but still nice early finds.  Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 12, 2020)

Sounds like you found a brick lined Privy. Nice Rising Sun Bottle. LEON.


----------



## RelicRaker (Apr 13, 2020)

You're in a great era there. Definitely worth further exploration. Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Flasks (Apr 15, 2020)

Mid to late 1860's on the meds.....70's to 80's on the flask. Great potential in that area.


----------

